# Movie: Where Pigeons Go To Die!



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*This is Awesome! My wife went to UTube to try and find the movie Where Pigeons Go To Die. Well, she meet a nice lady from the Netherlands that sent us the movie for free with the Gold case, she didn't charge us a thing, it even come on my wifes Birthday!!! I can't believe this happened and what a super lady that did this for us and didn't even know us. We watched the movie and it was beautiful. I would recommend the movie for any Pigeon lover to watch. My wife met a great person and now has a friend from the Netherlands! *


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

I second that. Years ago I recorded it from tv so it has the comercials but thats ok you are oh so right it's an awesome movie.

Walter


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rackerman said:


> *This is Awesome! My wife went to UTube to try and find the movie Where Pigeons Go To Die. Well, she meet a nice lady from the Netherlands that sent us the movie for free with the Gold case, she didn't charge us a thing, it even come on my wifes Birthday!!! I can't believe this happened and what a super lady that did this for us and didn't even know us. We watched the movie and it was beautiful. I would recommend the movie for any Pigeon lover to watch. My wife met a great person and now has a friend from the Netherlands! *


Thats absolutely wonderful


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Man Rackerman you are fortunate to come across someone like that and on your wife"s birthday---that"s a good omen----Where do the pigeons go????? Is the film real sad at the end of it???? If it is real sad I don't want to see it and just say : yes or no....meaning sad....c.hert


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

No, We don't think it was sad, if you love pigeons will will love the movie.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

No, We don't think it was sad, if you love pigeons will will love the movie, a must to see!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Chert, Its a Michael Landon film, all his stuff is GREAT.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks wonderful I love Michael Landon---those were the days----thanks...c.hert


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh... Would you be able to rip it and upload it to some server?
I haven't been able to find it online!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Pawbla,I don't know how to do that, sorry.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Well, I guessed so, for some reason xD.
I'll find a way to get it and upload it for everyone, hehe.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh I think I remember that one. Wasn't it about a pet racing pigeon? I remember it gets injured somehow, but don't remember the ending. that is one I wish they put on dvd.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

i have never seen that movie or any other pigeon movie. if anyone knows any sites i can watch some let me know please, thx kindly


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

You can't watch it, but it seems you can purchase it. just have to have a vcr.  

http://www.amazon.com/Where-Pigeons-Go-to-Die/dp/B0009WYTWE


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

thanks for the link, that's the little house on the Prairie dude right? i watched that show as a kid. my my how time fly's by. i normally look over youtube at people video's on pigeon's and other birds, some of them are kinda good also.


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

I purchased a used hard cover book on Amazon for 0.11 cents - $3.50 shipping and handeling - books are usually better that the movie - from my experience anyway - but I do love Michael Landon - she was the "Pa" of my dreams


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

lol..........you mean he........


----------



## Donna Miller (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah - my typing can be pretty bad - thanks for the edit


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank-NC said:


> thanks for the link, that's the little house on the Prairie dude right? i watched that show as a kid. my my how time fly's by. i normally look over youtube at people video's on pigeon's and other birds, some of them are kinda good also.


Yep thats him.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

you can also watch the first seven minutes of it here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwW6iwEW8Rg


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

that was such a great movie ...wish someone could upload it somewhere to see it again


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey all. I just wanted to let y'all know that I purchased a DVD of this film. I got it from a site called BLUJAY, that is sort of like an Ebay thing. The seller is located in the U.K. and sent the DVD to me via airmail. It only took four days to arrive. I played the first five minutes of it (waiting for my wife to get home to watch it together), and it was excellent quality. It is not a bootleg type DVD, but appears to be the real thing. Real case and all. Nothing fishy about it that I can determine. Can't wait to watch it with the wife tonight.

I am very pleased with this transaction, with this seller that I have never dealt with before. Here is a link to his ad for this DVD.

From my one and only transaction with this seller, I can attest to the quickness and quality of this DVD.

The best news of all is that it cost me less than $24 U.S. dollars, and that included shipping. Try finding a DVD of this in the U.S. for sale, at anywhere near this price. I believe he only has one left, but who knows. (I should have bought both and sold one on here for a little profit) (darn it)

http://www.blujay.com/?page=ad&adid=3082070&cat=0


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I got it free, from the Netherlands, with GOLD case...................


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

rackerman said:


> I got it free, from the Netherlands, with GOLD case...................


Get me two with any color case.


----------

